# Houston offers Head Coaching job to Mchale



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

> After a month-long search and long sessions debating the merits of three finalists, the Rockets offered McHale their head coaching position on Friday. McHale was chosen over Boston assistant Lawrence Frank and Dallas assistant Dwane Casey after meeting with Rockets owner Leslie Alexander on Wednesday to complete the interview process.
> 
> Read more: http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/7584302.html#ixzz1NZZ3IJoM


hmm


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

McHale can coach. He might be a bad GM (horrible even) but he can coach.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He was good in MN with what he had. Granted the crap he had was the crap he put together. But in all honesty, he was not a bad coach.

Do I think it was worth giving up Adelman for him? No, but I guess nobody else out there was really worth going for. I have a feeling we did take a step back though. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

OneBadLT123 said:


> He was good in MN with what he had. Granted the crap he had was the crap he put together. But in all honesty, he was not a bad coach.
> 
> Do I think it was worth giving up Adelman for him? No, but I guess nobody else out there was really worth going for. I have a feeling we did take a step back though. We'll see how it goes.


Yeah I definitely feel that's it's a step back from Adelman, but given what's out there I guess I can live with it. I'm just happy it wasn't Mike Brown. :|


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

You gotta point. I feel like we should have waited to see if Stan Van Gundy would be available. Otherwise than that there wasn't any prestige names out there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it just me or does Scola have more McHale-type post moves than any other active player?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

my garbage is your gem. mchale is the wolves' garbage along with johnny flynn, just like brad is the rocket's garbage. these two teams are happily exchanging their crap. good for them.


----------

